# Chagrin smallies



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

What's the farthest point south on the chagrin that you would fish for lake run smallies?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Lake run don't go too far like steelhead maybe Daniels??


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Has it started? Given this weather I think it's time for me to switch tackle for smallies!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

been doing quite well on small crankbaits or jig and power grub had a great weekend with this 21" being the biggest caught 24 all fish caught from the rocky river


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice fish! Sounds like it's time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The lake run smallies go farther than most people think it's best time of year to catch a monster smallmouth if you don't have a boat


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Catching 16-20" regularly in the vermilion right. Absolute blast. Smallies, steelies, caught a 15" crappie today all within a 100 yard stretch. If you're not in the rivers right now.... You're missin out. Absolute blast.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

[been doing quite well on small crankbaits or jig and power grub had a great weekend with this 21" being the biggest caught 24 all fish caught from the rocky river[/QUOTE]

What colors you having luck on? & are you throwing out any tubes yet? 
I got a cpl on *********** grubs today, & some craws - No luck on tubes today


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Are the smallies being caught in the typical steelhead holes wading, or would a kayak put in down low and paddling towards the lake be better?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't fish tubes very often catch way more fish on grubs personally but when the water wasn't super clear I was using red or white crank baits as the water clears I switch to power grubs white will catch a few but that's a better steelhead color I like natural crayfish colors like green pumpkin or the cinnamon color and the black with blue fleck







here is an example


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Layn sent you a pm


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't say I know about the Chagrin but I have caught VERY nice smallmouth at Mason's Landing on the Grand. As the crow flies Mason is not that far from the mouth of the Grand but I'd say it is several miles by river from the mouth. The are what I assume to be lake run smallmouth because of the markings (very pronounced tiger stripes and size). After mid June or so I don't see fish like that again the rest of the year. That is why I think they are lake run smallmouth.

I do best on Texas rigged Senko type soft plastics. Usually watermelon with any color flake or pumpkin with any color flake. There is a heck of a difference between the fight of a largemouth and a smallmouth. good luck catching them, they are second only to Steelhead around here for the fight.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I caught these, among others of similar size, well upstream of Daniels. Hard to tell how far they travel and which are lake run and which are permanent river residents but these fish both had the look of lake run fish given their thickness.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome fish man!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This time of year is awesome I love catching these big smallies we are spoiled living this close to Erie


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Did pretty good tonight hooked around 10 or so. I didn't get a hit for awhile then switched to a rattle trap and nailed one on my first cast. Most came on the blue/silver, got one on a flicker shad, one on plastic minnow on a jig head and had two nice smallies spit the hook on a tube.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

randallbob said:


> Can't say I know about the Chagrin but I have caught VERY nice smallmouth at Mason's Landing on the Grand. As the crow flies Mason is not that far from the mouth of the Grand but I'd say it is several miles by river from the mouth. The are what I assume to be lake run smallmouth because of the markings (very pronounced tiger stripes and size). After mid June or so I don't see fish like that again the rest of the year. That is why I think they are lake run smallmouth.
> 
> I do best on Texas rigged Senko type soft plastics. Usually watermelon with any color flake or pumpkin with any color flake. There is a heck of a difference between the fight of a largemouth and a smallmouth. good luck catching them, they are second only to Steelhead around here for the fight.


I love masons landing smallies... you don't have to walk far to catch a smallie


----------



## jaspreet254 (Apr 29, 2014)

Helo guys im fairly new to fishing, recently moved to mayfield heights fairly close to chagrin.. went around gates mill yesterday evening water was clear no luck, would love to catch some sm smallies any advice on wot to throw, time of day etc.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Ton of nice fish on this thread. Best time of the year is spring time lake run smallies and steelies. 

Got this one out of the V this weekend









laynhardwood - I believe I met you out on the river about last Thursday? North side of bacon woods the day it was slower fishing for the smallies. You left to go fish some private property river. Correct?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes sir nice to meet you glad you got into some fish i love this time of year


----------



## jaspreet254 (Apr 29, 2014)

I lost two on wednesday and lost one this morning.. got the hook set all excited pulled them out of the water and snap!! The line broke.. I was using a fluorocarbon 12lb test stren leader earlier when I lost two, switched to fluorocarbon14lb test berkley vanish respooled the line and it broke too!! Disappointed. .
What lines are you guys catching them on..

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

8lb stren original mono never break fish off in river on that and I can cast quite well


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What knot are you tying that has to be the issue


----------



## jaspreet254 (Apr 29, 2014)

I figured it was the drag being to tight, fixed it going to head out again next week.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaspreet254 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for your input buddy

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

jaspreet254 said:


> Helo guys im fairly new to fishing, recently moved to mayfield heights fairly close to chagrin.. went around gates mill yesterday evening water was clear no luck, would love to catch some sm smallies any advice on wot to throw, time of day etc.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Even in clear water, you can have some good luck. I live in Mayfield Hts, so I hit the Chagrin whenever I get a chance to. I occasionally fish by Wilson Mills Rd, or north of there near the sledding hill. There's a small area to park, and you can get down to the river easily and then wade up or downstream. My go-to lure is a wacky rigged senko (or similar worm) in a darker color. Crayfish and some natural looking cranks work pretty well too. Last summer when it was quite hot out I managed to do quite well with poppers (both on my spinning and fly rods). hoping to get out there soon for some bass, and some nice cats/carp. 

Another thing you could do is carefully wade along the water and find some crayfish. Catch a few of those, and you're to catch some smallies if you use it as bait.


----------



## jaspreet254 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks buddy, Im located at mayfield heights too. Holla @ me and we can hit the river together sometimes.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

jaspreet254 said:


> Thanks buddy, Im located at mayfield heights too. Holla @ me and we can hit the river together sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'll keep you in mind. Right now I'm all over the place since I do a lot of race photography, but most of that dies down a bit in late July. I like fishing in the summer better anyways. Most days I hardly see anyone there, during the steelhead "season" I've occasionally seen 3-5 people fishing one hole haha. 

 Since you're in mayfield hts, you might see me driving around occasionally. Or, rather, you can probably hear me lol. Got a Subaru with 3" exhaust and no cats...most people can hear me from a block away. lol.


----------



## jaspreet254 (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolz.. I vl keep an ear out for you..

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice whip! Nothing like the boxer rumble!


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> Nice whip! Nothing like the boxer rumble!


Loud and clear with a catless 3" turbo-back exhaust and dual 4.5" tips. I love driving through parking garages  Hopefully I don't scare the fish away. 

Hoping to hit the Chagrin for a bit Saturday, and/or Monday. Not sure if I can get out, but I wanna see if the spring smallies are eager to hit the wacky rigged senko's and possibly some poppers. *Fingers crossed*


----------

